# Livery near Paisley/Barrhead



## sammi1203 (9 November 2014)

Hi everyone 

I was wondering if anyone knows of any DIY livery yards in the Paisley/Barrhead area?  I'm considering moving my pony from a private yard as I would really like somewhere with better facilities.  At the moment I have access to a field, stable and an outdoor school.  The reason for moving is I'm just becoming a bit fed up with the owners attitude; such as the fence in the school is broken and has been going to get fixed for almost a year now, the school get used as a play area for the kids and I frequently have to move bikes out of the way to get my pony in.  I don't have a problem with the owners, it's just annoying when you aren't able to use what your paying for. 

I would like to move somewhere with the same facilities I have now, grazing, stable (he needs to come in at night during the winter but can stay out 24/7 in the summer) and an outdoor school.  I would also love somewhere that I would be able to go on hacks.

Would really appreaciate any help,
Thanks,
Sammi


----------



## neddy man (9 November 2014)

try www.liveryfinder.co.uk  they show 5 places with an arena within a 10 mile radius .


----------



## Merlin1979 (10 November 2014)

Are you on the local facebook pages? Horsey stuff remfrewshire is pretty good. Lady on there has one stable available on glennifer braes. Good hacking, two outdoor schools and an indoor.


----------



## sammi1203 (11 November 2014)

Thanks neddy man and Merlin   Yeah I've just seen her facebook post and sent her a wee message, it looks so lovely in the pictures


----------



## oliveoylloveshossies (18 November 2014)

Fordbank in Johnstone is a great yard


----------



## Wobbly1 (18 November 2014)

Plenty near Barrhead and Paisley. 

Capellie farm DIY outdoor school winter turnout.
Fore side farm facilities as above but owner a bit odd.
Muirhouse is the yard with the two out doors and indoor arena, their grazing can get very wet.
Sauterlands is in Barrhead, used to have bad reputation but new owner now and they have a fb page
Five ways is in Barrhead too. 
West carsell farm is closer to neilston but website looks good. 

I used to live in the area so feel free to PM me.


----------

